# Repair blade hinge on Old Diamond Plow



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a Diamond plow 1987 model year. It has a blade hinge that recently came disconected from the springs. There are 6 horizontal springs that are supposed to keep the blade holder down. The springs are not connected anymore. I cannot find any pictures or user manuals that show how the springs are supposed to be attached. Does anyone know how to repair this.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

Len Testa;1178113 said:


> I have a Diamond plow 1987 model year. It has a blade hinge that recently came disconected from the springs. There are 6 horizontal springs that are supposed to keep the blade holder down. The springs are not connected anymore. I cannot find any pictures or user manuals that show how the springs are supposed to be attached. Does anyone know how to repair this.


hey there go to meyer site to the tech support service mans obsolete archives you'll find what you need :waving:


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Len,
I did this a while ago. I replaced the spings and the spring sleeves. 
Here is a site that lists what you need. There is also a seller on ebay selling the springs for cheaper.

http://www.snow-plow-parts.com/snowplowparts_dmf.html

Click on Diamond and then torsion springs.


----------



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for Replying. I went to the Meyer Site and found the Obsolete Files. The only pictures I found were of blades with the trip edge for Verticle springs. My blade has horizontal springs tucked in the blade just above the trip edge. I cannot undertsand how the springs were attached to the trip edge. If I need to convert to verticle springs, I do not have the bottom spring adjuster anchor on the trip edge or the top plate on the blade. Is there any way to fix the horizontal springs without having to convert to verticle springs?


----------



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

TJS;1178447 said:


> Len,
> I did this a while ago. I replaced the spings and the spring sleeves.
> Here is a site that lists what you need. There is also a seller on ebay selling the springs for cheaper.
> 
> ...


The springs are not broken. They all look like the picture of the new springs. Somehow, they came disconncted from the trip edge. I do not know how they were connected and cannot find any pictures to show what it looks like when they are connected. Do you have a picture of the set up?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Len Testa;1178496 said:


> The springs are not broken. They all look like the picture of the new springs. Somehow, they came disconncted from the trip edge. I do not know how they were connected and cannot find any pictures to show what it looks like when they are connected. Do you have a picture of the set up?


You either lost a sleeve or a trip edge pin. That site I gave also has trip edge (2 lengths) pins. This is all I have for now. No need to convert to verticle springs.


----------



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

TJS;1178506 said:


> You either lost a sleeve or a trip edge pin. That site I gave also has trip edge (2 lengths) pins. This is all I have for now. No need to convert to verticle springs.


This blade looks similar to mine. I see where the springs go. Is there a sleeve for each spring? I have six springs, no sleeves. Were the sleeves attached to the trip edge? I reallly need a picture of the trip edge attatched to blade.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Len Testa;1178527 said:


> This blade looks similar to mine. I see where the springs go. Is there a sleeve for each spring? I have six springs, no sleeves. Were the sleeves attached to the trip edge? I reallly need a picture of the trip edge attatched to blade.


I will take a pic tomorrow when it is light out. I have 8 springs not 6. I have an 8 foot plow. What size is your plow.


----------



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

TJS;1178538 said:


> I will take a pic tomorrow when it is light out. I have 8 springs not 6. I have an 8 foot plow. What size is your plow.


Thanks for offering to take a picture, every little bit helps. I have a 7.5 foot plow. I will take a picture also.

I hope you have a great new year.


----------



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

Len Testa;1178578 said:


> Thanks for offering to take a picture, every little bit helps. I have a 7.5 foot plow. I will take a picture also.
> 
> I hope you have a great new year.











Is it possible that the springs got turned around? Is the straight edge of the springs supposed to be on the trip edge and the curved part of the springs on the blade?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here are some pics.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Where is your cutting edge. Yup looks like they need to be "reset". This will mean taking it apart and new cotter pins. You will need a bar/pipe to do it too. This is the fun part....j/k.
Oh your angle pins are also bent. They are fun to get out as well.
T.J.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i got that same plow. it looks like your trip edge is sitting too low. meaning there is too much space betwen the blade and the edge. the curved part of the spring goes against the notched angle iron on the back of the moldboardand the straight side of the spring will sit behind the edge to keep foward tension on it. i will take a pic of mine tomorrow, i just replaced all the springs this fall.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

TJS can you take a side and a front pic i want to compare mine and yours.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

clark lawn;1179603 said:


> TJS can you take a side and a front pic i want to compare mine and yours.


Take the link in my signature there are many pics there.
T.J.


----------



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

TJS;1179600 said:


> Where is your cutting edge. Yup looks like they need to be "reset". This will mean taking it apart and new cotter pins. You will need a bar/pipe to do it too. This is the fun part....j/k.
> Oh your angle pins are also bent. They are fun to get out as well.
> T.J.


Thank you so much for the pictures. I now see how the springs are positioned.

I plowed as a side job from 1987 to 2002 with this blade. . I only used the trip edge and never had a cutting edge. The trip edge has worn down a lot and I am assuming that is why the springs "jumped" off. I hope that I can reset them without having them jump off again. What do use the bar/pipe for? Is that to move the spings into postion while replacing the trip egde?

Since 2002 I only use the truck to do my driveway, The angle pins have been bent for years. I will replace them only if they break.


----------



## Len Testa (Dec 31, 2010)

clark lawn;1179601 said:


> i got that same plow. it looks like your trip edge is sitting too low. meaning there is too much space betwen the blade and the edge. the curved part of the spring goes against the notched angle iron on the back of the moldboardand the straight side of the spring will sit behind the edge to keep foward tension on it. i will take a pic of mine tomorrow, i just replaced all the springs this fall.


Thanks. Do I have to take the springs off to reset them, or just the trip edge?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

to take the trip edge off you will have to take the springs off.


----------

